# Siemens CP für PCI Express Notebooks



## seeba (27 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde gern mal wissen, ob einer weiß ob eine Karte für neue Notebooks mit PCI Express Einschüben geplant ist? Sonst müsste ich ja demnächst Notebooks mit veralteter Technik kaufen. 

*Gruß Sebastian*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Oktober 2005)

Hallo seeba,

meinen Sie eine Profibuskarte? Für welche Applikationen?


----------



## seeba (28 Oktober 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo seeba,
> 
> meinen Sie eine Profibuskarte? Für welche Applikationen?



Ja, ich meine eine PROFIBUS/MPI-Karte für STEP7, WinCC usw.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Oktober 2005)

OK. Wäre dann nicht auch ein externes Ethernet-Profibus-Gateway wie NetLink und NetLin Pro oder ein USB-Profibus-Gateway wie NetLink USB (egal von welchem Anbieter  :wink: ) eine Alternative? Dann sind Sie komplett unabhängig von der PC-Hardware und dessen Einschüben. Und einen Ethernet- bzw. USB-Anschluss haben ja alle normalen Notebooks auch.


----------



## seeba (28 Oktober 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> OK. Wäre dann nicht auch ein externes Ethernet-Profibus-Gateway wie NetLink und NetLin Pro oder ein USB-Profibus-Gateway wie NetLink USB (egal von welchem Anbieter  :wink: ) eine Alternative? Dann sind Sie komplett unabhängig von der PC-Hardware und dessen Einschüben. Und einen Ethernet- bzw. USB-Anschluss haben ja alle normalen Notebooks auch.



Naja mir geht es vorallem um die Kompatiblität mit Siemens-Spezial-Baugruppen und um die Möglichkeit der aktiven Busdiagnose. Soweit ich weiß wird beides nicht von Adaptern andere Anbieter unterstützt.  :?:


----------



## Zottel (28 Oktober 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Rainer Hönle schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es wäre sicher eine gute Alternative, wenn jemand einen USB*2.0*-Chip mit einem Profibus-ASIC in ein Gehäuse packen würde und PB-seitig volle Geschwindigkeit, PC-seitig volle Geschwindigkeit + Diagnoseinformation und Zeistempel übertragen würde.
Das hätte auch den Vorteil, daß man bei den CPs nicht das kleiner Übel (56xx paßt nicht ins Notebook, 55xx paßt nicht in den Desktop-Rechner) zu wählen hätte.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Oktober 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Naja mir geht es vorallem um die Kompatiblität mit Siemens-Spezial-Baugruppen und um die Möglichkeit der aktiven Busdiagnose. Soweit ich weiß wird beides nicht von Adaptern andere Anbieter unterstützt.  :?:


Von den Spezialbaugruppen hatte ich schon einige auf dem Tisch und die sind implemetiert. Welche benötigen Sie derzeit? Die Busdiagnose muss ich noch testen. Grundsätzlich sind wir bestrebt, die NetLink-Familie soweit auszubauen, dass sie wirklich als Ersatz für die CPs verwendet werden kann. Und das nicht nur im Schönwetterfall. Aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass sich viele Softwarepakete unterschiedlich verhalten und separat getestet und in den Treiber bzw. die Firmware integriert und freigegeben werden müssen. 
Bis wann müssen Sie eine Entscheidung treffen? Vielleicht können wir ja am Messestammtisch darüber reden. Alternativ gilt natürlich das Testangebot von Herrn Bäurle.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Oktober 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre sicher eine gute Alternative, wenn jemand einen USB*2.0*-Chip mit einem Profibus-ASIC in ein Gehäuse packen würde und PB-seitig volle Geschwindigkeit, PC-seitig volle Geschwindigkeit + Diagnoseinformation und Zeistempel übertragen würde.
> Das hätte auch den Vorteil, daß man bei den CPs nicht das kleiner Übel (56xx paßt nicht ins Notebook, 55xx paßt nicht in den Desktop-Rechner) zu wählen hätte.


Genau das haben wir beim NetLink USB getan. Diagnoseinformationen und Zeitstempel werden nur übertragen, wenn sie im Siemens-Datentelegramm eingebettet sind. 
Für Erweiterungsvorschläge haben wir allerdings ein offenes Ohr.


----------



## seeba (28 Oktober 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> seeba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich wieder etwas Zeit dafür habe, lass ich ihnen gerne eine Liste der von uns eingesetzen Spezialbaugruppen zukommen. Es sind auf jeden Fall sehr viele dabei, die z.B. mit dem normalen PC Adapter von Siemens nicht programmiert/parametriert werden können! Als Software würde zum Beispiel der Amprolyzer in Betracht kommen.


----------



## Zottel (28 Oktober 2005)

Wichtig war mir das 2.0, damit neben der vollen Profibus-Geschwindigkeit Raum für Zusatzinformationen/Steueranweisungen bleibt und andere Geräte am selben USB-Hub die Geschwindigkeit nicht einschränken.
Ok, ich habe es auf eurer Homepage gesehen. Es ist ja wirklich 2.0.


----------



## seeba (21 Dezember 2006)

Gibt's etwas Neues? Hat Siemens mittlerweile so eine Karte geplant?


----------

